# Playing in the water



## Crazy1 (May 15, 2008)

It was quite warm here today got up to about 93 tomorrow it is set to get to about 104. Right now it is 9 p.m. and it is still 80. So when I got home about 4 p. m. I went out back to check on the torts and give them a fresh drink. After refilling the DT water I ran and got my camera and this is some of the shots I got.

When the water came close to going into his house out he came.






Yep, a muddy little drink always hits the spot





I'm sure in tort talk this is "Thank you" Just look at that face 





Enjoying a little snack as the water begins to soak in and the day is coming to a close.





These are the only two I have left of the Fosters. Big Boy the 13 pounder went to a forever home Tuesday. He now has a big back yard all to himself with lots of tort friendly food to much on and a set of parents that love him to pieces.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 15, 2008)

Robyn,

That face is so precious, thank you for sharing these shots.


Minh


----------



## Jacqui (May 16, 2008)

I think with that face close up he was asking how come it took you so long to turn on his "stream". Ver nice!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 16, 2008)

He really looks like he is smiling! That is a great picture!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, Minh, Jacqui and Dee. I had fun watching them play in the water and mud. I can't tell you what a joy these guys have been to have. Anyone thinking of adopting a DT I can tell you they are packed with personallity.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 18, 2008)

Awww... cute tort face!!! It's like he's saying ahhh... 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## purpod (May 18, 2008)

Hey Robyn ~

That headshot is superb! Would be a good one for framing, for sure ~ a face that many could love ~ 

Purpod


----------



## Diana Stone (May 18, 2008)

I agree with Purpod frame that face! Thats fabulous


----------



## Crazy1 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks drgnfly2265, purpod and Torts4me.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 25, 2008)

OK, I am late at posting, but that picture is soooo cute!!! I can't wait until my babies saquaro & gila get that big.... If you don't frame it send me a copy and I will definatly frame it, and put it in my tort room!!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 25, 2008)

Jen you can make a copy if you like. I have it up at work as well as at home. It is one of my favorites. Since I rehomed the big boys this one is the docile one. He is usually being picked on by the other male. I put up more site barriers and it was getting better. Then Thursday the storm came. When I heard the flash flood warnings I place a doghouse with a floor filled with hay in the pen and put them both inside and they weathered the storm out in there together. (for those of you who didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see it on the news; we had tornados, snow, hail, and the skies opened up and poured rain by the buckets on Thursday. On Friday it rained pretty steady all day and most of the night. Temps have dropped into the low 60 daytime and at night to about mid 40s). Temps are such that today they are still snuggled in the doghouse but are doing ok.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 27, 2008)

Robyn,

What a strange weather we've bee having here in S.Cal! But wherelse can one find the four seasons in one day? My three toed boxies reacted to the weather well. This week will get better.

Minh


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2008)

Yes minh thats true. all four seasons plus a few more in one day. Looks like tomorrow they will go back outside tho their new digs. I just got them finished. Can't wait to see how they like it. I'll post pics soon


----------

